# Where in the world is Gil?



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Where has he been? What is he up to? He used to post a lot more....

Did he get a girlfriend or something?

Will NE2K ever admit to what really went on?

These are the questions that MUST be answered!


----------



## Portable81 (Jun 17, 2004)

He could have been picked up for trespassing at CMPSA.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Havent seen Rocksy on in awhile either....mmmmm


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

You guys haven't heard? Wow...


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

SOT said:


> Will NE2K ever admit to what really went on?


The book will be $29.95.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Gil? *Giiiiilllllll!!!!! *(Wrath of Khan Kirk shout)


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

I googled, "where's Gil?" and came up with this...

http://www.menzart.com/wheresgil.html


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

You guys are serious, you don't know the big news about G-man huh? Wow..


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

what big news! :huh:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm not one to talk out of school Cindy. You know me; "Silent Sam..."


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

damn... lol


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

Koz I thought you were the son of sam?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

SE the only thing I hear my dog saying is _*FEED ME*_!!
If I revealed Gil's secret he'd never forgive me. I only hope that those of you that are in on it are as tight-lipped. Cuz it is B I G .....


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

lmao your killin me here Koz.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Is he finally having that sex change Koz?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Rocksy made an appearance now where is G-Man ??????


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Gack!


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Double extra gack!


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

yeah what SOT an NE said!


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

Gil and Rocksy both gone at the same time. 

Coincidence?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Okay, I can understand missing Gil; but you guys actually take notice that Rocksy, of all people, is not around and not _ONCE_ has anyone mentioned ME?!?! :sq:

That's it, you are ALL off of my Christmas card list!!! :321:


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

Dunny, I missed ya, but didnt want to rock the boat or set off any alarms.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)




----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Wolfman said:


> Figure you have your hands full with the critter.
> 
> And the baby, too.


This is true... but it would have been nice to know that I'm missed.  You cruel bastards.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Who are you again?



Officer Dunngeon said:


> Okay, I can understand missing Gil; but you guys actually take notice that Rocksy, of all people, is not around and not _ONCE_ has anyone mentioned ME?!?! :sq:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

SOT said:


> Who are you again?


Maybe if I stuck my foot up your posterior it might help you remember...


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

:shock:


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Kinky! :baby21:



Officer Dunngeon said:


> Maybe if I stuck my foot up your posterior it might help you remember...


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I've Missed you Dunny!


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> I've Missed you Dunny!


suck ass.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> Gil and Rocksy both gone at the same time.
> 
> Coincidence?


Even in jest, I'd reckon Gil's standards are a little higher that THAT.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Did he get promoted? With the promotion comes a cease and desist all common sense and posting on that immature message board!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

SinePari said:


> Did he get promoted? With the promotion comes a cease and desist all common sense and posting on that immature message board!


* I thought that was what OCS was for....eliminating common sense*


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> * I thought that was what OCS was for....eliminating common sense*


Yeah, I'll retire as an E-8, cause that frontal lobotomy at OCS didn't sound too appealing.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

I'm here, just have been busy with some life issues....

Koz it's not that big a deal Uncle Sam promised me 20 grand and trips to exotic lands all expenses paid but I have to do some schooling and take a few trips before they send me on my year long vacation.

Other than that I have just been working a lot of extras to make up for the anticipated pay cut...

I will try to do an upgrade before I take off for any length of time...

Thanks for the concern, and for those of you that even thought I was hooking up with..... ahhh nevermind it will just start a shitstorm...


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Hey as long as you were not getting anally probed by some aliens...nothing else matters.

PS Remember along time ago you said you would make me king of the board, well I'm still waiting...I need to subjugate some peoples! Namely my baby momma...NE2K7


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

as long as ur ok Gil...


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Gil said:


> Koz it's not that big a deal Uncle Sam promised me 20 grand and trips to exotic lands all expenses paid but I have to do some schooling and take a few trips before they send me on my year long vacation...


 Aw I know G. - but it was a great moment for behavioral science...
I mean Harry and Delta had you running off with Rocksy, SOT intimated it was really you that put the bun in NE's oven and JAP had you replacing your outie with an innie....
What a blast!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Gil, as the word of your return filters through the internet and about MassCops, I'm just glad to read that you are well. 

As for all the flights of fancy had by the crowd, hell, you only live once, had any of them been true, who could fault you, eh?

Then again, I'm sure there's a line forming somewhere.

Welcome back for the time being.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

SOT said:


> Hey as long as you were not getting anally probed by some aliens...nothing else matters.
> 
> PS Remember along time ago you said you would make me king of the board, well I'm still waiting...I need to subjugate some peoples! Namely my baby momma...NE2K7


NE2K7 will not be subjugated! Send me my check before I dress you up like a hooker and make you Queen of the Board.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

NewEngland2007 said:


> NE2K7 will not be subjugated! Send me my check before I dress you up like a hooker and make you Queen of the Board.


 *Oh that is so sweet!lmfao*


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lmao!!:L:


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

NE, your one of a kind lmao.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

That's why I like you...you are one kinky babe!



NewEngland2007 said:


> NE2K7 will not be subjugated! Send me my check before I dress you up like a hooker and make you Queen of the Board.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

WTF?

I KNEW Gil was alright... Was wondering about Dunngy though. Glad everything is O.K. I just KNOW you folks could give two sh*ts if I dried up and went away though...


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Damn....5 pages (yes I'm ridding on Dunny's coat tails here) and not a single mention of me???? How do other people...nevermind...jeez.

Besides, you guys didn't get the memo? Direct all Gil related questions my way...until he goes far far away I've got a pretty steady flow of Gil-related-answers.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

thats not true Mpd.... i was wondering where u went lol


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

I missed ya Kate!  Was gonna call out the Conn. national guard if ya didnt surface soon!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

....now you're just being facetious...punk


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

why you ungrateful little......


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

bring it!


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

oh its brung, Missy! Hot guy thread, look out!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I thought we were going to hear that kttref got mauled by her dog...and had been in the hospital.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2007)

SOT said:


> I thought we were going to hear that kttref got mauled by her dog...and had been in the hospital.


Ha ha ha!!!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Not likely...jerks.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

thats ok Kate, I got your back


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> thats ok Kate, I got your back


Why do I have the feeling that if Kate was a 50 y/o man you couldn't care less?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

JuSt cause you'd do a 50 yo man dont mean the rest of us would Andy


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I'd be the hottest 50 yr old mad around! ....actually I'd probably be pretty darn plain.


But...Boy does Andy have a point!!! Well said.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Ouch


----------

